# The President's "ten"



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Here is a list of Obama's appointees that I believe need some explaining. I think that I will leave this task up to the silver spoon liberal left(you know who you are) to explain. If you are not familiar with this list of the U.S. top execs, you need to study them more closely.

Carol Browner
Rosa Brooks Accuses America for the (/11 attacks
Mark Lloyd
Kevin Jennings,founder of GLSEN (Gay, Lesbian, Straight Education Network)
Dawn Johnsen,she is a longtime abortion advocate and worked for one of the leading abortion advocacy groups.

David Hamilton
HArold Koh,once wrote that the U.S. was part of an "axis of disobedience" with North Korea and Saddam Hussein's Iraq
Samantha Power, gets fired for calling Hillary a monster,,,,but still gets aboard
Cass Sundstein, He is apparently an animal rights fanatic who has said that pets and livestock deserve legal standing with humans
John Holdren

This is a nice mix of luintics that the Obama administration has come up with to manage the affairs of our United States. From Gay Rights to communism to New Worl Order advocates.
These radicals have been hand picked by OBAMA! Good luck America!

Oh please you sniveling liberal pansies,,,,,please explain this!


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

You forgot Van Jones and Eric Holder. Sotomayor is not a real great pick either although she is somewhat pro law enforcement. The anointed one hasn't even made a pretense of governing from the center. He and his ilk are far left radicals and would love to change the whole dynamic of the US.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It's easy to explain, you surround yourself with the people that paid to get you in and the people that think like yourself.

NUFF SAID!!!


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Hunter_58346



> These radicals have been hand picked by OBAMA! Good luck America!


I say "Soros"... :beer:


----------

